# Wie findet ihr Lena Meyer-Landrut



## vali1984 (21 Juli 2011)

Wie findet ihr Lena M.-L.?


----------



## derhesse (21 Juli 2011)

*AW: Lena M-L*

looool 

Kannst du oder willst du den Nachnamen nicht ausschreiben?


----------



## xBERIALx (21 Juli 2011)

*AW: Lena M-L*

sie kann nicht singen und sieht aus wie ein durchschnittlich hässliches mädchen
ich denke ihren künstlichen akzent mag niemand
zum glück ist ihre aera vorbei


----------



## Brittfan (21 Juli 2011)

vali1984 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Lena M.-L.?



Bei Google natürlich...


----------



## Etzel (21 Juli 2011)

Geil was sonst? Es sei denn man hat keine Eier.


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2011)

Am Anfang sehr sympathisch, jetzt ein wenig gekünstelt, was noch wird steht in den Sternen.:mussweg:


----------



## froggy08 (21 Juli 2011)

Eintagsfliege,was sonst?


----------



## [email protected] (21 Juli 2011)

Je weniger man von ihr hört,desto besser find ich sie .


----------



## Ragdoll (21 Juli 2011)

Sie ist zum Weglaufen.
Gut das ihre Zeit vorbei ist.


----------



## steven91 (21 Juli 2011)

ich frag mich immer noch warum sie gegen x-tina als celeb of the month gewonnen hat


----------



## steven-porn (21 Juli 2011)

Sie hat zwar einen geilen Arsch, ist aber ansonsten total nervig.
Und ihre Musik ist auch Scheiße.


----------



## sig-p (21 Juli 2011)

Ich finde Lena prima,locker,unbeschwert und aufgelöst.


----------



## Einskaldier (21 Juli 2011)

Nich so toll


----------



## bigram (21 Juli 2011)

Rhetorisch eine Vollkatastrophe. Muss ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (21 Juli 2011)

finden ,hab sie nie gesucht.


----------



## Afrofire (21 Juli 2011)

irgendwas hat sie ja, Talent oder Intelligenz müssen ja nicht damit zu tun haben


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Juli 2011)

toll, dass die den Song Contest gewonnen hat :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

mutig, den "Titel zu verteidigen", hat sie auch gut gemacht 

alles andere wird die Zukunft zeigen, in welche Richtung sie will,

warten wir es ab, und geben wir ihr eine Chance, nachdem was sie gemacht hat


----------



## comatron (21 Juli 2011)

sig-p schrieb:


> Ich finde Lena prima,locker,unbeschwert und aufgelöst.



Aufgelöst leider noch nicht ganz. Aber vielleicht wird's ja noch.


----------



## Nielebock (21 Juli 2011)

man kann sie lieben oder hassen,wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten wäre diese Welt trostlos


----------



## tommie3 (22 Juli 2011)

Wen?


----------



## nordmann21 (22 Juli 2011)

Sie nervt, zum glück hört man nichts mehr von ihr


----------



## Rumpelmucke (24 Juli 2011)

steven-porn schrieb:


> Sie hat zwar einen geilen Arsch, ist aber ansonsten total nervig.
> Und ihre Musik ist auch Scheiße.



Ausgezeichnete Zusammenfassung :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (24 Juli 2011)

Afrofire schrieb:


> irgendwas hat sie ja, Talent oder Intelligenz müssen ja nicht damit zu tun haben



Das nennt sich "Arsch"


----------



## neman64 (25 Juli 2011)

Ich finde Sie toll


----------



## Elander (25 Juli 2011)

Kleine süsse Titten geiler breiter arsch. Was will man mehr? absolut heiss die Lena


----------



## Alibaba13 (25 Juli 2011)

Nackt am schönsten!!!!


----------



## Bender.66 (28 Juli 2011)

Alibaba13 schrieb:


> Nackt am schönsten!!!!



happy010happy010happy010


----------



## syd67 (29 Juli 2011)

happy010happy010happy010finde sie viel zu oft hier!
man hoert nichts mehr von ihr?
bei mir zuhaus hat noch nie einer was von ihr gehoert:WOW:


----------



## Hetzer333 (30 Juli 2011)

mir gefällt Lena, gute Figur, hübsches Gesicht:thumbup:


----------



## Anakin (1 Aug. 2011)

Lena ist eine ganz süße, mit ihr lönnte man bestimmt viel spaß haben


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde sie super!


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

Wohl das Selbe Phänomen wie Emma Watson. Wäre sie nicht berühmt, würde man sich nicht nach ihr umdrehen.


----------



## Liebscher (30 Okt. 2012)

optisch naja, gibt genügend hübschere wobei sie eine ganz nette Figur hat. Ansonsten von der Musik her ist sie gar nichts, meine persönliche Meinung. Sonst kann ich nichts dazu sagen weil ich sie nicht persönlich kenne


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Ich finde diese Göre richtig geil.


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2013)

Lena sieht hammer aus


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

Na optisch ist die Lena schon ein Schnuggelchen. 

Und über den Rest schweige ich mal lieber...


----------



## SIKRA (11 Okt. 2013)

Seit ich sie im Faltenrock gesehen habe, hat mein Leben wieder einen tieferen Sinn.


----------



## Max100 (11 Okt. 2013)

steven91 schrieb:


> ich frag mich immer noch warum sie gegen x-tina als celeb of the month gewonnen hat



Und jetzt schon wieder?!


----------



## Tom365 (26 Okt. 2013)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Göre richtig geil.




klingt sehr schmutzig


----------



## chaparoni (31 Okt. 2013)

SIKRA schrieb:


> Seit ich sie im Faltenrock gesehen habe, hat mein Leben wieder einen tieferen Sinn.


Wann gabs da ein Pic von ihr?


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

irgendwie sehr hübsch aber auch etwas nervig, ich finde ihr stimme auf dauer belastent


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Ich fand sie von Anfang an klasse! (=


----------



## chris85 (24 Jan. 2015)

Sie hat eine geile Art an sich, das arrogante und von sich selbst überzeugte kauft man ihr glatt ab. Dazu eine heiße Figur schöne B-Cup Brüste und ein strammer Knackarsch. Ihre Musik ist nicht mein Fall aber der Rest hat was reizvolles.


----------



## 5799stefan (24 Jan. 2015)

Heiße Schnecke, zwar ein wenig gaga aber sonst ganz ok :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (25 Jan. 2015)

chris85 schrieb:


> Sie hat eine geile Art an sich, das arrogante und von sich selbst überzeugte kauft man ihr glatt ab. Dazu eine heiße Figur schöne B-Cup Brüste und ein strammer Knackarsch. Ihre Musik ist nicht mein Fall aber der Rest hat was reizvolles.



Klasse Beschreibung, voll getroffen :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Stoney (25 Jan. 2015)

Sexy gut das es sie gibt:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## MichaelKurzendorf (4 Feb. 2015)

Ultrageilll


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

ich finde sie sehr natürlich und hat nicht so ein Starappeal wie es üblich ist. Das macht sie menschlicher


----------



## fitzi (11 Feb. 2015)

Ich mag sie


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

ziemlich eingebildet.


----------

